# Overnight Stop near Lyon



## Bry (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi,
I am looking to go down to the South of france shortly and wondered if anyone knew of a good overnight stop roughly between Dijon and Lyon and close to the A6!
Thanks 
Bryan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The minicipal site at Beaune is superb, central situation, only a few minutes walk to centre, where you can be sure of a good meal & wine! Used alot for overnight stops, so best to be early.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1118


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

*Camping North of Lyon*

Just off the A6 north of Lyon - easy access on and off motorway, with nearby Hypermarche. Good clean facilities and pool. I have used it for the last 10 years and have never had to book even in peak season. Prices are good similar to most municipal French sites. Easily accomodates large rigs even if towing.

Lyon Camping International 
A few minutes from the centre of Lyon, Lyon Camping International offers 150 shaded sites spread over 6 hectares. 
Address: Porte de Lyon Dardilly France 69570

John


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Dodgey parking on aires around Lyon


----------

